# Something from my past that still gives me the creeps.



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2021)

The Jurassic park operation genesis bad ending screen.
I loved the game so much as a child like alot of folks but always
felt scared I was going to mess up and get this dreaded screen.

 f*ck you Ludlow


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 26, 2021)

i have a friend who's obsessed with the Jurassic Park franchise.

people think they have an intereest in dinosaurs in general and often disappoint them.

you'd think that would make them isolated from others but i met their online friend group in real life and they were like clones and now i genuinely believe i accidentally stumbled into some sort of weird cult for alien invaders to chill in and i'm worried about what they intend for me.


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

..opps


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 27, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> ..opps


You have to go out of your way to 
get a game over in Jurassic park operation genesis
since there's no live count 
the easiest way to get it 
is to lose all the money on your parks budget and wait until the next quarterly report.


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh no.. haha. I accidentally clicked on the wrong thread and posted something so I deleted it. Haha


----------

